# Word for the day  chortle



## Josiah (May 20, 2015)

chortle
[chawr-tl] 

verb (used without object), chortled, chortling.
1. to chuckle gleefully.

verb (used with object), chortled, chortling.
2. to express with a gleeful chuckle:
to chortle one's joy.

This is the other word from Carroll's poem Jabberwocky to make into the English language.
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!" He chortled in his joy....


----------



## Warrigal (May 20, 2015)

I love the sound of chortling.


----------



## oakapple (May 21, 2015)

It's a great word isn't it?Outside books and children's comic papers though, it's rarely heard.We tend to say 'laughed' when we could say so many things including chortle, snigger,guffaw, giggle,chuckle etc.


----------

